# como medir termostato



## menduco (Oct 29, 2009)

hola amigos del foro,tuve un problema con la heladera de casa y quiero repararla sin llevarla al service,supongo que es el termostato el drama es que no se como medirlo ops: medi continuidad en los extremos donde se alimenta y estando en cero su resistencia es elevada (casi infinito) ahora bien cuando la coloco en 1,2,3,4,5,etc... la aguja me indica casi cero. son correctas estas medidas?

para mas datos la falla que hace es que quiere arrancar y se corta (a traves de un rele,el cual lo cambia x las dudas).

Espero que puedan darme una mano ya hace una semana que estoy sin nada fresco que tomar.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 29, 2009)

menduco dijo:


> .......para mas datos la falla que hace es que quiere arrancar y se corta (a traves de un rele,el cual lo cambia x las dudas).....


Me parece que se te quemó el motor del compresor o el capacitor de arranque.


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 30, 2009)

La forma de probar un termostato de heladera es sumergiendo el bulbo en hielo. En algun momento, debiera abrir el contacto, ese que siempre te marca. "casi cero" si es que esta bueno. Para descartar otras posibles fallas, reemplaza momentaneamente el termostato por un cable entre las conexiones del mismo. Si la heladera arranca normalmente =>  el termostato esta fallando. Salu2.


----------



## menduco (Oct 30, 2009)

muchas gracias por su ayuda... 

fogonazo :lo primero que pensè fue que era un capacitor de arranque,pero no encontré ninguno a no ser que este dentro de la bocha (motor).

tecnogirl: voy a hacer eso de puentear el termostato haber que sale.


espero que no sea el motor,sino me muero jajaja

saludos


----------



## menduco (Oct 31, 2009)

reemplace el termostato por un cable y obtuve los mismos resultados....hay alguna forma de probar el motor???


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2009)

menduco dijo:


> reemplace el termostato por un cable y obtuve los mismos resultados....hay alguna forma de probar el motor???


Nop, pero si puedes probar el capacitor de arranque.
Ojo que podría haber quedado con carga.


----------



## menduco (Oct 31, 2009)

pero es que no lleva capacitor de arranque,a no ser que este dentro de la bocha (motor) puede ser cierto esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 31, 2009)

Si no le ves capacitor de arranque, debe tener bobina de arranque incluida en la bocha.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 31, 2009)

sip definitivamente es eso....la bobina de arranque es una bobinita extra que genera un campo para que el motor arranque mas facilmente y luego se desengancha...pero muy cotidianamente se queman o quedan "enganchadas" haciendo que la heladera consuma mucha corriente y luego se queman.

si fuese el termostato una forma facil y barata de reemplazarlo hasta colocar uno nuevo es con un reloj temporizador esos que se usan para las luces de vidrieras y eso.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 31, 2009)

Hola menduco

El termostato Debe estar CERRADO cuando esta a temperatura Ambiente.
Cuando alcanza la temperatura programada debe ABRIRSE.

Verificándolo con un Ohmetro solo debe indicar que esta Cerrado, si esta a la temperatura ambiente y abierto si llego a la temperatura programada.

- Cuando el refrigerador(Heladera) esta a la temperatura ambiente y se conecta a la alimentación de AC. esta llega solo a la bobina de trabajo; por la inercia, el motor demanda mas corriente y hace que se cierre el relevador con lo que le llegara la AC a la bobina de arranque También.

Una vez que la inercia cambia, el motor demanda menos corriente por lo que el relevador se abrirá interrumpiendo la corriente hacia la bobina de arranque y el motor seguirá trabajando solo con la bobina de trabajo.

Cuando el refrigerador llega a la temperatura programada por el termostato, este se abre con lo que deja de funcionar el motor.

Cuando el refrigerador se "Calienta" el termostato se cierra con lo que se inicia el ciclo.

Puede ser que no se escuche que trabaja el motor porque hay unos que ya que inician su carrera se vuelven muy silenciosos.
Prueba a ver si enfria. Pues según tu mensaje original cambiaste el relevador.

Notas: 
No todos los motores traen capacitor de arranque. Incluso ni relevador de arranque.
Motor, Me refiero al de otro modo llamado Compresor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## pablitocarneiro (Jul 21, 2010)

hola gente. como no se bien como abrir un nuevo tema, "pregunto" en este que es parecido a mi problema... ya que es invierno y no necesito tener las  cosas tan frias regule el termostato del freezer a un nivel inferior,  desde que lo toque ya no enfría ni el freezer ni la heladera, apesar de  que esta ultima tiene un termostato independiente, pero sospecho que  enfria a partir del freezer. por el momento conecto el motor directo a  220 por un ratito para poder enfriar mis alimentos. pero quiero llegar a  la solucion definitiva, supongo yo, y creo que esta cantado que es el  termostato ya que lo toque y dejo de andar todo. pero probe haciendo un  puente entre los 2 extermos del termostado y no prendio tampoco... como  me puedo asegurar de que sea eso? estoy en lo correcto que la heladera  enfria a partir del frio del freezer? la marca es golstar que ya no esta  mas, me tengo toda la fe para arreglarla ya que dudo que sea problema  de gas y soldaduras raras, muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2010)

¿Tiene un solo motor o tiene dos?

¿El segundo termostato solo abre una puertita para robarle aire frio al freezer para la heladera?

¿El termostato del freezer tiene solo dos terminales o tres?

En principio si alimentás el motocompresor directamente y el equipo enfria entonces el problema es el termostato del freezer nomás .

Hacete un planito para tontos  antes de desconectarlo si es que tiene tres patas y ojo que termostatos de otras marcas tienen una distribución distinta internamente .

Saludos !


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 24, 2010)

amigo menduco....

el motor lo puedes probar con un tester o si no tienes con una lampara en serie.
primero desenchufa el refrigerador
segundo retira la tapa de conexiones que van al motos
tercero saca la bobina de arranque
tendras a la vista 3 terminales que salen del motor
midiendo uno con los otros dos tendrias que tener unos 3 o 4 homs
tal vez un poco menos
si te da valor de 0  esta en corto si no te mide nada esta abierto
cualquiera de las dos posibilidades  tenes que cambiar la unidad.
con la lampara seria lo mismo pero mucha mas impresiso
pero desde ya creo que no seria el termostato
lo que comentas se llama ciclo rele es cuando el motor se traba oo tiene problemas internos

cualquier cosa me avisas

te dejo un pdf de lo que te decia antes


----------



## ramiroignacio (Nov 2, 2010)

Muy interesante el aporte


----------

